# find a job in hotels



## fab4004 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello,

I have travelled for over one year in México.
now back in Canada i'm looking for a job over there !

I speak French, English,Spanish and good knoweldge of Italian.

I would really like to find a job in méxico in hotels since I have a diploma in hospitality and i'm currently working in a hotel.

Otherwise I could teach French since it's my first language !

what do you think ?

where to start ?

thanks a lot !


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would imagine that your best bet would be to send your resumé to the hotels in areas that interest you. At the moment, with the present international financial crisis, the prospects may be pretty slim but it won't hurt to start making contacts.


----------



## fab4004 (Jun 15, 2009)

do you think there's something in Mazatlan ?
any foreiners owning hotels over there ?

thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Frankly, I doubt there are many openings anywhere now. Tourism is way down. Hotels and other tourist businesses are laying off people, some are closing and some new projects have stopped construction. As I suggested before, contact the hotel chains. The school that issued your diploma should have some advice for you.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i guess it all depends on your age?????? if i was you, and was looking to work in a hotel in mexico- get certified as a pro massage/ hot rocks...... sometype of specialty...... 

you could sell time share.... all hotels and resorts have activity coordinators for childrens activities are a must..... so if you focus on that, you should find a place to get hired...


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

I go to Mazatlan often, and during Semana Pascua, I was driving by the hotel El Cid and noticed 2 females working the check in(the outside area where people pull up) and it was very obvious they were not mexican..either American or French. You could try giving them a call. Also, there was a rental and real estate agency close to my girlfriends home that when I walked by, I always saw an American girl at one of the desks. Try El Cid or the Real estate companies...there are so many Americans buying property down there, a lot of the real estate companies want an attractive, very well spoken american or canadian.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

That is a great idea! I would also say that many real estate brokers want a young, attractive person with a great diversity of language due to the many expats (from all countries) that are seeming to retire in Mexico. I would say this is more beneficial due to many of the real estate prices and the drop in tourism, many people are choosing to buy or at least take advantage of the market in some way and not just be a tourist. I would also say that especially since there is a drop in tourism lately, go towards the places where you KNOW tourism will always prevail, Cabo, Cancun, Acapulco, etc.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You could win the trifecta if you also spoke German, Cancun airport is the gateway to Europe..When I visit the area I almost never see American or Canadian tourists, most tourists from Cancun to Merida are from Italy, Great Brittan, France and Germany...Remember wages are very low and if you find a job that a Mexican can do it will good bye to you...If you work off the books and are turned in by a local you may be deported and refused entry for a number of years...maybe you will come down for a vacation...suerte


----------

